# Keramiklager - Was habe ich davon?



## fahrbereit (23. November 2006)

Vertreter ist z.B. Acros. Die bieten Steuersätze und Innenlager für Hollowtech II mit Keramik Wälzkörper an, die Schalen sind aus Stahl.

Derartige Kugeln verformen sich nahezu nicht, wie es Stahlkugeln tuen und kommen auch ohne Schmierung aus.

Meine Frage ist: Wo genau ist nun der Vorteil zu verbuchen und in wiefern macht sich das bemerkbar?

Preise lassen wir erstmal ausser Beachtung, rein der technische Unterschied interessiert mich. Ich würde dann den Kauf in Betracht ziehen, sollte sich das dementsprechend lohnen.


----------



## KONA_pepe (23. November 2006)

Längere Lebensdauer
Höhere Zuverlässigkeit
Geräuschärmer
Vibrationsbeständig
Hitzebeständig

des mit der Verformung un Schmierung haste ja schon gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (23. November 2006)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Längere Lebensdauer
> Höhere Zuverlässigkeit
> Geräuschärmer
> Vibrationsbeständig
> ...



Als Referenz sehe ich Chris King. Da trifft eigentlich keins zu. 
Bitter verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich will dir keinesfalls widersprechen, aber mit den einzelnen Wörtern kann ich nichts anfangen, ausser: "So heiss werden die nicht", "gehört habe ich bis jetzt nur 5 Steuersätze" usw.

Führe das doch bitte etwas aus, von mir auch die im Radsport unrelevanten Eigenschaften.


----------



## Carcassonne (23. November 2006)

Keramiklager sind etwas für schnelllaufende Teile, in denen die oben zitierten Bedingungen auch auftreten. Am Steuersatz und Tretlager absoluter Overkill und Nonsense. Mal ehrlich, welches Steuerkopflager wird denn heiß, macht Krach oder läuft trocken, so daß es Notlaufschmiereigenschaften haben muß?


----------



## KONA_pepe (23. November 2006)

Also die gesammten Eigenschaften sin im Vergleich zu Stahl!

Was du bei einem Steuersatz davon hast ist wohl lediglich das er ewig hält also so lang bis die Lagerschalen aus Stahl verschlissen sind und das er so gut wie Wartungfrei ist.

Bei den Innenlagern ist genau das selbe also der Verschleiß nimmt ab und eine Schmierung ist nicht notwendig.

Die meisten Vorteile von diesem Werkstoff fallen wohl eh weg bei der angegebenen Verwendung, da du die Teile ja nicht sonderlich erwärmst usw.

Ob sich der bessere Rundlauf bemerkbar macht bezweifle ich also bleibt der Hauptgrund das es Wartungarm ist.

Bei meinem Modellauto ist die Kupplung und die Kurbelwelle mit Keramiklagern bestückt was auch Sinn macht, da alle Teile sehr heiß werden und da eine Schmierung in diesen Dimensionen von z.b. 6mm Durchmesser nahezu unmöglich ist.


----------



## steffenK (23. November 2006)

Keramik ist leichter als Stahl. 5,18g gespart.


----------



## cluso (23. November 2006)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Längere Lebensdauer
> Höhere Zuverlässigkeit
> Geräuschärmer
> Vibrationsbeständig
> ...



Das sind die theoretischen Vorteile von Keramiklagern in Einsatzgebieten für die diese entwickelt wurden.



KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Also die gesammten Eigenschaften sin im Vergleich zu Stahl!
> 
> Was du bei einem Steuersatz davon hast ist wohl lediglich das er ewig hält also so lang bis die Lagerschalen aus Stahl verschlissen sind und das er so gut wie Wartungfrei ist.
> 
> Bei den Innenlagern ist genau das selbe also der Verschleiß nimmt ab und eine Schmierung ist nicht notwendig.




Ich behaupte das ein Hope oder King genauso ewig halten. Nur durch Keramiklager wird aus einem Wurststeuersatz kein Dauerläufer.

Das Thema Innenlagerschmieren ist m.M.n erst durch das unsägliche Thema ISIS und eingeschränkt durch die Hollowtech II Lager so notwendig geworden.

Ein 4kant Lager (Shimano, RF etc.) läuft im Normalfall jahrelang ohne irgendwelche Wartungs- einsätze.

Gruß

cluso <- der Keramik mal wieder für nen Hype hält um Kohle zu ziehen


----------



## speichenprof (23. November 2006)

Vollkeramiklager werden unter anderem im Unterwasserbereich - speziell wo auch noch Dreck eine Rolle spielt - eingesetzt (auch in Aquarien). Die im Fahrradbereich gepriesenen Keramikhybridlager bieten keinen großen Vorteil. Statt den Kugeln geben jetzt eben die Lagerringe als erstes den Geist auf. Bei normalen Stahllagern sind das bei regulärem Verschleiß eher die Kugeln.

Das Gewichtsargument halte ich hier für absolut entbehrlich, weil die unterschiede in Relation zu den Kosten untergehen. 

Wie einige Vorredner schon sagten: Ein Lenklager pendelt ein Bisschen rechts und links  - mehr nicht. Geschwindigkeiten und Erhitzung gibts de facto nicht.

Die gegenwärtig beste Lösung sind wahrscheinlich die Edelstahl-Lager wie King  sie verbaut respektive herstellt. Da rostet wenigstens nichts.
Aber auch Bees unter der Leitung von Urgestein Erwin Schuldt haben dies schon vorgemacht.

Fazit: Rein modische Geschichte - wie z. B. die Magesiumrahmen vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## lelebebbel (23. November 2006)

Ein Einsatzgebiet für Keramiklagerkugeln sind extrem schnelllaufende Teile, wie z.b. Rotoren in Turbomotoren*.
Die geringere Masse verringert nämlich die Fliehkräfte der Kugeln, die bei Drehzahlen im 6-stelligen Bereich dafür sorgen, dass sich das ganze Lager ausdehnt. Auch wenn die Kugeln absolut nur ein paar Gramm weniger wiegen, sind sie eben doch nur grob halb so schwer wie Stahlkugeln und die Fliehkräfte damit halbiert.

Außerdem ist die Schmierung von Stahllagern bei diesen Drehzahlen und Temperaturen nicht ganz unproblematisch.

Fazit: Wenn dein Fahrrad einen Turbolader hat, oder du 5-stellige Geschwindigkeiten fährst und dadurch die Nabenlager ständig platzen, sind Keramiklager unentbehrlich. Ansonsten eher nich so...

Was es auch gibt: Stahllager mit einer einzelnen Keramikkugel drin, die durch ihre Härte die Lebensdauer des ganzen Lagers verbessern soll (macht allen Dreck platt), ohne das Lager so sau teuer zu machen.

*oder sind die inzwischen alle hydrogelagert? die ganz schnellen bestimmt


----------



## damonsta (24. November 2006)

Am Bike machen sie nur in Naben und Innenlagern Sinn. Alles andere ist Geldmacherei.


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2006)

Aber ist es nicht so das Keramikkugeln im Innenlagerbereich ggf. schneller kaputt geht, z.b im Hardcore Bereich?
Habe schon mal was davon gehört, jedoch von einer weniger zuverlässigen Quelle, bitte um Aufklärung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (24. November 2006)

.... und das wirft wieder die Frage auf, ob die keramischen Kugeln so dimensioniert sind, dass die die Kräfte abfangen können - Keramik ist ja bekanntlich sehr hart und sehr spröde. Ich kenne zwar nur die Theorie, aber beim Fahrrad hat mal ja auch spödbruchfördernde Bedingungen.


----------



## kleinenbremer (24. November 2006)

KERAMIK IST NICHT SPRÖDE, SONDERN FORMSTABIL BIS ZUM BRUCH ;-)

(wollte mal ein wenig Klug*******rn, den Satz hab ich im erstsemester Info der RWTH auggegriffen);-)


----------



## lelebebbel (24. November 2006)

Die Kugeln sind doch nicht aus Küchenporzelan Leute...
Die verwendete Keramik ist sowas von viel härter und stabiler als Stahl, das ist ja unter anderem der Witz dabei

mechanische Eigenschaften:
http://www.rauschert.com/download/tk/Tabelle_Siliziumnitrid.pdf


----------



## godshavedaqueen (24. November 2006)

hi bremer - 'formstabil bis zum Bruch' heißt mit anderen Worten auch spröde... Es heist einfach, dass im  zug-dehnungsdiagramm die Linie viel steiler ansteigt, aber das Fließen wegfällt - die Linie steigt also an, bis sie direckt zum Bruch führt. So war das glaub ich...

godshavedaqueen - 3.semester Maschinenbau, endlos faul, aber Werkstofftechnik bestanden...


----------



## rascal92 (24. November 2006)

Die schnellstdrehenden und schmutzanfälligsten Lager am Fahrrad sind doch die  der Kettenleit- und Spannröllchen. Also sich einer alten Shimano-Tugend nach dort Keramik in die Lager!

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## fahrbereit (24. November 2006)

Ich versuche mal zusammenzufassen:

Keramiklager sind für spezielle Bedingungen wie geringste Dimensionen, höchste Geschwindigkeiten, für schmierungsfeindliche Umgebungen, ... und das bei hohen Tragzahlen. Eine High-Tech Alternative bzw. Möglichkeit derartige Ansprüche/Anfordrungen im industriellen Maschinen- und Modellbau umzusetzen, wenn Stahllager und/oder die Schmierung dieser versagen würden/die Kosten dafür nicht vertretbar sind.

Also wie ihr sagtet: völlig übertrieben, denn im Radsport kommen Keramiklager(-teile) gar nicht in die Bereiche, wo sie ihre Vorteile ausspielen können - ein Stützrad auf Lenkerhöhe sozusagen

Dann verwerfe ich diese Bestückungsmöglichkeit wieder.

Editrascal92
XTR Schaltröllchen haben ein Keramikgleitlager - das stimmt - ist für mich für Kettenspanner evtl. interessant.

Ich bedanke mich bei euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwehasi (24. November 2006)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:


> hi bremer - 'formstabil bis zum Bruch' heißt mit anderen Worten auch spröde... Es heist einfach, dass im  zug-dehnungsdiagramm die Linie viel steiler ansteigt, aber das Fließen wegfällt - die Linie steigt also an, bis sie direckt zum Bruch führt. So war das glaub ich...
> 
> godshavedaqueen - 3.semester Maschinenbau, endlos faul, aber Werkstofftechnik bestanden...



Ähm... und ist es, egal wie steil die Kurve verläuft, nicht entscheidend was sie letztendlich aushalten. Also wie hoch die Linie reicht?
Der eine verformt sich (chin. Weisheit: biege Dich wie die Weide im Sturm), der andere hälts halt einfach aus. Nur mal so am Rande.

Ach ja, da ist bei Lagern auch noch das Thema Dauerschwingfestigkeit. Sollte man auch mal in Bezug auf Keramik betrachten. Aber das liegt bei mir leider zulange zurück, als dass ich das noch aus dem Stehgreif hinbekomme.

Aber alles in allem dürfte der Hauptvorteil beim Rad im Gewicht und der Warteungsfreiheit liegen.
(Jetzt bitte keine Diskussion ob 5-10 g wichtig sind. Für den einen ja, für den anderen nein, daß soll jeder für sich entscheiden.)


----------



## frogmatic (25. November 2006)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Thema Innenlagerschmieren ist m.M.n erst durch das unsägliche Thema ISIS und eingeschränkt durch die Hollowtech II Lager so notwendig geworden.



Kannst du das bitte erläutern?
Danke.

FM


----------



## Yossarian (25. November 2006)

Uwehasi schrieb:


> Ach ja, da ist bei Lagern auch noch das Thema Dauerschwingfestigkeit. Sollte man auch mal in Bezug auf Keramik betrachten. Aber das liegt bei mir leider zulange zurück, als dass ich das noch aus dem Stehgreif hinbekomme.


Schwingungen sind absolut irrelevant bei Fahrradlagern.

Der Lagerwerkstoff ist bei so niedrig belasteten Lagern auch nicht entscheidend. 
Beim Fahrrad ist das einzig entscheidende Thema die Abdichtung. Auch Edelstahl und Keramik verschleissen, wenn Dreck im Lager ist. 
Auf eine gute Abdichtung sollte man daher achten.
Das gilt vor allem für Leute, die ihr Rad mit Hochdruck reinigen. Die Abdichtungen sind inzwischen recht gut für den normalen Einsatz aber sie sind nicht für die Hochdruckreinigung gebaut. 
Da hilft nur öfter mal ausbauen, reinigen und frisch fetten.

Keramik ist zwar normalerweise unempfindlicher gegen verschmutzungsbedingten Verschleiß.
Allerdings muß man das dann genau betrachten. 
Welche Keramik wurde verwendet?
Auch ist zu beachten, daß einmal beschädigte Keramikteile weit schlechtere Eigenschaften aufweisen können als verschlissener Stahl.


----------



## Pilatus (25. November 2006)

Uwehasi schrieb:


> Ähm... und ist es, egal wie steil die Kurve verläuft, nicht entscheidend was sie letztendlich aushalten. Also wie hoch



Spröde beschreibt nur den Bereich im Knick der Kurve. Bei einem perfekt spröden Material steigt die Kurve linear an(egal wie steil, egal wie weit) und hört urplötzlich auf, ohne auch nur ein anzeichen von abfallender steigung zu haben.


----------



## Heinerich (25. November 2006)

Ich sehe das ebenso, dass Keramiklager an einem MTB nicht notwendig sind.

Trotzdem werde ich allerdings mein bestehender Steuersatz (das getauscht werden soo und auch muss) gegen ein Acros Keramik getauscht, da der Händler eines hat, dass er bei dem Preis als unverkäuflich eingeschätzt hat ("liegt" seit 2 Jahren bei ihm). Ich erlöse ihn nun, damit er wieder Platz im Regal hat, gegen einen kleinen Preis!  Ich bin halt ein guter Mensch!


----------



## kleinenbremer (25. November 2006)

kleinenbremer bitte;-) das ist ein unterschied von fast 250km und beruht auf einer jahrhunderte alten vergangenheit;-)
das das das gleiche wie spröde ist, hab ich mir fast gedacht, klingt aber protziger;-) so wie alles an der uni einfach nur komplizierter ausgedrückt wird, scheint mir so...


----------



## da_dude (27. November 2006)

ALso ich hab da mal ne Verständnissfrage. Ich hab jetzt schon 3 alte Nabenschaltungen angeschaut und immer waren die im Arsch. Und das immer, weil hinten IM gehäuse sone kleinen "einbuchtungen" waren von den Kugeln. Wo ist denn dann der Vorteil, wenn die Kugeln noch merh halten? Kommen die Löcher dann nicht genau so?


----------



## Cunelli (27. November 2006)

Doch. Deshalb sind die Hybridlager auch fürs Fahrrad total witzlos, wie schon geschrieben wurde. 
Ein Argument für die Hybridlager sind auch noch, dass kein Strom durchgeht vom Innenring zum Außenring. 

Und die Kugeln halten wirklich was aus. Bei ner Institutsvorstellung vom Institut für Keramik im Maschinenbau an meiner Uni durfte man mit nem 250 g Hammer auf so ne Lagerkugel kloppen was man konnte. Die ist zwar durch den ganzen Raum geflogen, aber man sah nicht die kleinste Macke darauf, geschweige denn dass sie gebrochen wäre. 

Ich persönlich sehe die einzigen (kleinen) Vorteile im Bike-Bereich in Korrosionsbeständigkeit und geringem Gewicht. 
Trotzdem totaler Overkill, wie ich finde. Aber manche stehen ja auf sowas


----------



## theLastTemplar (28. November 2006)

so meinen senf zu den dehnungskurven:

die dehnungskurven beziehen sich auf statische belastungen (da hat schon die einfache villeroy und bock scheißhaushaltskeramik bei druck die nase gegen stahl vorne)

die frage ist doch wie es mit einer stoßbelastung aussieht?! und dann kommt das thema "spröde" zum tragen, wieviel "Energie" so ein Bauteil pro schlag aushalten kann. Und da haben Keramiken im allgemeinen Nachteile da sie durch ihren Ionengitteraufbau schon bei der kleinsten formänderung kaputte gehen (anionen liegen nicht mehr neben ihren kathionen = auseinander) (aufgenommene energie = verformungsarbeit = kraft * weg; kraft ist viel größer, ist der weg dann noch klein genug um nicht zu solch einer verschiebung im gitter zu kommen?) 

wie das im konkreten fall für die hochleistungskeramiken in den lagern heißt, wieviel die abkönnen, können dir nur der hersteller oder eigene messreihen sagen.


----------



## Cunelli (28. November 2006)

Diese Lagerkugeln sind nicht aus Kochsalz! Siehe oben: ich glaube nicht dass ich beim Biken eine höhere Stoßbeanspruchung auf meine Innenlagerkugeln bringen kann als wenn ich mit dem Hammer und ordentlich Schwung draufhau. 

Ich wage mal die These, dass bei einer Belastung wo eine Keramik-Lagerkugel bricht auch eine Stahlkugel brechen oder sich jedenfalls plastisch verformen würde, was über kurz oder lang auch zum Versagen führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. November 2006)

welche lager würdet ihr für ne nabe nehmen.??? wattebälchen als kugeln?

ich meine womit kann man die langlebigkeit so einer nabe erhöhen


----------



## steffenK (28. November 2006)

Ich würde supraleitende Magnetlager aus YBCO-Keramik nehmen.   Die arbeiten praktisch reibungslos.
Frage deinen Fachhändler.

Oder schaue dir das Video an:  

http://www.supratrans.de/index_dt.html

(da im Download-Bereich. Keine Bange, ist eine seriöse Seite, kostet nix   )


----------



## Yossarian (28. November 2006)

Magnetlager sind Schrott.
Hydrostatische Gleitlager muß man haben.


----------



## frogmatic (28. November 2006)

Anderer Aspekt war der, dass Keramikkugeln mit wesentlich engeren Toleranzen gefertigt werden können, zusammen mit der geringeren temperaturabhängigen Verformung lassen sich passgenauere Lager herstellen - und davon hat man auch bei langsam laufenden Lagern wie am Fahrrad was.

Leider habe ich die Quelle gerade nicht zur Hand - reiche ich vielleicht nach.

So long, FM


----------



## fahrbereit (29. November 2006)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Anderer Aspekt war der, dass Keramikkugeln mit wesentlich engeren Toleranzen gefertigt werden können, zusammen mit der geringeren temperaturabhängigen Verformung lassen sich passgenauere Lager herstellen - und davon hat man auch bei langsam laufenden Lagern wie am Fahrrad was.
> 
> Leider habe ich die Quelle gerade nicht zur Hand - reiche ich vielleicht nach.
> 
> So long, FM



Sehrwohl, jegliche Massnahme die Umgebung eines Lagers und dieses selbst zu Perfektionieren, erhöht die Lebensdauer. Da wird es eigentlich erst richtig interessant, leider haben wir mit dem Fahrrad aber einen schlechten Vertreter für solche Aufwendungen - die meissten Lager und -sitze an MTBs sind nicht seehhr genau, oft sind Industrielager bereits nach dem Einpressen beschädigt, weil der Sitz theoretisch unbrauchbar und praktisch zu tolerant  gearbeitet ist. Die Hersteller sollten da mal ansetzen, der bessere Weg, neueste Technologie für den Kunde verfügbar zu machen.
Beseitigt man erstmal die "Kinderkrankheiten", werden wie Bsp. die Stahllager auch besser halten. Hier wurde versucht an der falschen Stelle zu verbessern auch weil es wie gesagt und bekannt, schon längst funktionierende Lager gibt.


----------



## Speedskater (29. November 2006)

Ich fahre seit 2,5 Jahren Hybridlager in meinen Skates. Die Skate-Lager haben keine Schleifdichtungen um die Reibung zu minimieren. Das bedeutet, dass durch den Luftspalt zwischen Z-Scheibe und innerem Ring Schmutz eindringen kann. Hier machen Keramik-Lager Sinn und haben eine höhere Lebensdauer als Stahllager. Beim MTB sind die Lager alle abgedichtet und mehr als spielfrei rundlaufen kann ein Keramiklager auch nicht. 

Keramiklager am Fahrrad ist meiner Meinung nur für das Ego wichtig, um ein gewisses Körperteil länger wirken zu lassen.


----------



## etiam (29. November 2006)

soweit ich mitbekommen habe sind die keramiklager auch nur dort eingebaut, wo keine stossbelastung auftreten und die achse sich nicht verformt/verkantet. denn dann gehen die lager schneller kaputt. keramiklager am fahrrad... och nöööö.. muss ja nicht sein.
und was ist wenn ihr das beste rad habt und ihr dann in 10 jahren dasteht und euch fragt einer, was ihr da am rad habt? ihr werdet antworten: das keramiklager da von vor 10 jahren... ihr werdet ausgelacht werden und ihr hättet nix mehr zum basteln. das wird euch auch nciht befriedigen. denn welche biker fährt nur und bastelnt nicht gerne am bike rum...

ich nicht. meine einzige bedingung an ein lager ist DIESE. es soll halten und 1-2 gabeln und rahmen überleben. mehr nicht. ich baue doch nicht durchweg ein einziges lager ein...

macht euch lieber gedanken um perfekten lagersitz und sauberkeit. anstatt so einen schwachsinn von keramiklagern zu bequatschen. wenn ihr das dann alles beachtet dann halten eure lager fast genausolange... ausserdem sieht ein dreckiges rad potthässlich aus


----------



## frogmatic (29. November 2006)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Keramiklager am Fahrrad ist meiner Meinung nur für das Ego wichtig, um ein gewisses Körperteil länger wirken zu lassen.



Das ist doch ein objektiver Nutzen!


----------

